# bleeding the clutch



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

My clutch resevior in my 85 300zx turbo 5 speed ran dry. I filled it up only to see the clutch pedal is still at the floor and doesn't come back up. I was told I just needed to bleed the clutch. I figured it was like bleeding brakes so I went to the pep boys to get a bleeder kit and told them what I was trying to do and my problem but they say I would need to bleed the master cylinder which involves some vacuuming and a bunch of other stuff that they said was "tricky". What do you think is the problem?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

If it ran dry, you have a leak. Clutch fluid doesn't just disappear. 

Check the slave, lines, damper, and master for leaks. If you can't find a leak, remove the master cylinder from the firewall and you will likely find the rear seal leaking into the gap between the firewall and the dash.

I suggest replacing the master and slave as a pair. Most recommend using Nissan parts, but I've had good luck with parts store stuff. Expect to spend around 50 bucks buying them from a parts store. Bleeding is just like bleeding brakes. Get someone to pump the clutch while you man the bleeder valve. Bench bleeding or other special procedures are not needed, even when replacing the master cylinder.

Some other cars have very difficult to bleed clutch hydraulics. The Z31 is very easy to bleed.


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

The car has been under tarp all winter. I just never fixed this issue but now its getting warm. If there is a leak, would you expect there to be fluid missing when I go look under the hood after 6 months? Or does it only leak when the fluid is being used to work the clutch?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you are going to replace the master and the slave, you mind as well replace the clutch hose, too. Sometimes you can just get by with gravity bleeding. Fill the reservoir, crack open the bleeder on the slave and let the fluid drain out, topping off the reservoir as needed.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

The fluid loss depends on the leak. A blown hose will leak all the time, but a worn cylinder seal will only leak under pressure.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I had a similar problem on my Z31 in which the slave cylinder itself was leaking. I replaced it, and problem solved. That may or may not be the issue with yours, I'd suggest as aforementioned to check the entire hydraulic system for leaks. When bleeding the clutch, though, the Z31s have a clutch dampener that must be bled first. It is on the passenger frame rail, and runs a line to the slave cylinder itself. Bleed this point first, as it likes to collect air pockets. Then move on to the slave cylinder itself. Otherwise your pedal will never come back up, from my experience.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Obviously sounds like a leak. We would need a little bit more detail to help you, though, such as where is the leak coming from?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Common Z31 leaks:

Oil pan
Oil sender
Oil cooler lines (turbo auto only)
Transmission input and output seals
Clutch hydraulics
Front calipers
Rusted brake lines
Radiator rusted out



We need more information (year, trim, etc). Start a new thread to get better replies. My suggestion is to clean off whatever you can and then let the car sit over some cardboard while it runs until you locate the general area of the leak.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Add on rear main seal, front cam seals, P/S hoses...


----------

